# Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???



## samurai (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin neu hier und habe "noch" nicht so wahnsinnig viel Ahnung von Koi´s und deren Teiche. 
Also, mal zur Situation. Wir haben bereits Koi´s ( 7 an der Zahl) und auch einen Teich ca. 5000 Liter. D.h. Teich wurde mit dem "alten haus" mitverkauft, koi´s wohnen aber dort noch und warten auf ihr neues Zuhause.
Jetzt hat mein Mann im letzten Sommer auf dem neuen Grundstück mal ein Loch gebuddelt, ca.4x8 Meter, rechteckig, rundherum steile Wände, das alles ca. 2 Meter tief. Baggerfahren macht halt Spaß!!!
So nun haben wir seit einem Jahr ein Loch im Garten. Jetzt möchte ich gerne die weitere teichplanung ein wenig ankurbeln und mich mal bei Euch ein wenig schlau machen, da unsere Koi nun aus dem alten Teich rausmüssen.
Wir haben übergangsweise einen gebrauchten Pool gekauft, wo die erstmal reinkommen.
Der Boden bei uns sehr lehmig, genügt da eine Folie? Muss unbedingt ein Bodenablauf in den Teich?
Wird ein Bodenablauf nur zur Pumpenspeisung genutzt oder kann dieser auch mit dem Abwasserkanal zwecks Teilwasserwechsel verbunden werden?
Was ist die günstigste Filtervariante ( bitte bedenken, relativ unerfahren, Budget aber auch begrenzt!).
Sollten wir lieber noch eine Flachwasserzone ausgraben ( ev abtrennen als Pflanzenfilter). 
Wir haben zur Zeit am Teich einen Filter von Oase in Betrieb? kann der irgendwie intergriert werden? Mein Mann motzt immer, dass dieses Ding so schnell verdreckt und so oft gereingt werden muss. Außerdem haben wir so eine Aquamax und eine UV Lampe am alten Teich, ach so und eine Teichheizung. Die möchte ich am neuen Teich aber eigentlich nichtmehr benutzen müssen, deswegen wurde der viel tiefer gebuddelt.

Ich glaube das war erstamal genug. Ich bitte um haufenweise Tips und antworten, damit ich meinen mann dann mal in Sachen teichbau unterstüzen kann.

vielen Dank schonmal,

samuari,


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Samurei :willkommen

Die Vorraussetzungen sind ja schon mal klasse 

Aber da du so viele Frage hast, würde ich dir die Fachbeiträge ans Herz legen. Da gibt es ne Menge zu lesen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Aber bei einem Punkt musst du dir im klaren sein, Günstig wird der Spass nicht. Nicht nur Vlies und Folie, auch die laufenden Kosten sind bei 60m³ nicht unerheblich.
Also Fausregel kann man bei 30m³ mit ca. 2000-3000€ im Jahr rechnen (Strom, Wasser usw.)

Und nu les mal erstmal die Fachbeiträge


----------



## geecebird (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo und auch von mir :willkommen 

Bedenke bitte auch, dass du viele Pflanzen einsetzen musst, damit du Nährstoffverzeherer hast und später nicht nur Algem im Teich. Daher würde ich dafür plädieren, noch eine Pflanzzone anzulegen.


----------



## mowe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Samurai,

bin auch seit kurzem bei "Hobby - Gartenteich"
.
Mein Haupt Teich  ist 6m x 11m x 1,80m dazu kommt ein neuer Pflanzenfilter 4m x 2m x 0,60m und ein Bachlauf mit 30m. 13 Koi  zwischen 20cm und 50cm Größe leben seit 4 Jahren im Teich. Alle ware mal 7cm groß.

Ich denke Teich je größer je besser und sparsam mit dem Fischbesatz sein.

Thema Bodenablauf: 
Leider habe ich keinen Bodenablauf im Folienteich. Werde im nächsten  Jahr einen Schwerkarftfilter bauen. Alles andere ist bei einem großen Teich nicht sinnvoll. Jetzt rächt sich ein Anfängerfehler, das Schmutzwasser wird 30 m bis zum Filter gepumpt. 
Zu den Kosten, bei ca. 85m3 Wasser  habe ich eine Pumpen 125 Watt  im Teich nur Strömung, eine Sequence 175 Watt "Schmutzwasser"  und eine Luftpumpe 75 Watt im Dreikammerfilter. Das Frischwasser entnehme ich dem  Brunnen. 2000€ - 3000€ pro Jahr halte ich ohne Wasserkosten im Dauerbetrieb als sehr hoch an. 
Mehr Technik brauche ich nicht, habe aber sehr gutes und klares Wasser.


----------



## samurai (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüßung und die schnellen Antworten,

hab schon mal ein wenig in den Fachbeiträgen gelesen, und auch schon einiges dazugelernt.

1. Erkenntniss. Wir haben sehr harten und lehmigen Boden, also kann ich einen Folienteich auch bei Steilwänden bauen ohne betonieren zu müssen, richtig??

2. Ich hab einen beitrag über das richtige Einbringen eines Bodenablaufes gelesen. Da stand was von einbetonieren beim Folienteich. Bracht man immer eine "Bodenplatte" oder nur bisschen Beton da wo der BA ist und drumherum Sand.

3. Kann ich einen Teil unseres "Losches" als Filterplatz mit einer Betonwand abtrennen. Wir haben noch Aushub rumliegen, das abgetrennte Eck könnte also höhenmässig auch wieder ein wenig aufgefüllt werden.

4. Hab ich gelesen, dass bei Koiteichen die Pumpe die Hälfte der wassermge pro Stunde fördern sollte und danach der Filter ausgewählt wird.
Welcher Filter eignet sich dann für unsere Teichgröße???

5. Hab bisschen nach Filtern "gegoogelt", da bin ich immer wieder auf sogenannte Beadfilter gestossen. Sind diese emfehlenswert??

Fragen über Fragen!!,
Ach so, woher kommen den 2-3 tsd Euro jährlich, verbrauchen die Pumpen soviel Strom! Vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Mann doch noch von einem Pferd überzeugen, kostet auch nicht viel mehr!!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Natürlich kann man einen Teich auch so "nebenbei" betreiben, aber keinen Koiteich.
Koiteiche sollten alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter (Faustregel, besser ist aber mehr), also min. 30m³/Stunde. Die machen nun mal ne Menge Dreck.
Also eine Pumpenleistung von min. 30.000 Litern/Stunde, rechne mit 40.000 Litern wegen der Verlustleistung. Dazu kommt eine UVC (wenn benötigt), vielleicht ein Ozonisator, Beleuchtung, Belüftung und vieles mehr. Ich denke lieber zu hoch ansetzen als sich nachher wundern warum der Stromzähler rennt.

Zu deinen Fragen:
1. Richtig
2. Der Beton ist zum fixieren des BA's, muss nicht überall Beton sein
3. Ja klar, mache ich auch so
4. Bei eurer Teichgrösse wird es kaum einen im Handel geben, also einen Bezahlbaren mein ich. Selber bauen ist billiger.
5. Beadfilter sind OK, aber auch hierfür ist der Teich zu gross, na sagen wir Grenzwertig


Natürlich kann man das alles mit weniger Aufwand und Kosten betreiben, aber nur mit diesem Aufwand ist es richtig. Ich denke das werden viele Koiteichbesitzer bestätigen.
Man darf hier nicht Koiteich und Gartenteich vergleichen, dass sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche "Systeme"


----------



## samurai (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Uwe,

ist es denn für einen Laien machbar einen Filter selbst zu bauen. Wieviel wird denn so ein selbstgebauter Filter für unsere Teichgrösse kosten. Wenn ich noch ein Stück vom Teich abtrenne für den Filter wird er ja auch nochmal kleiner.
Außerdem dachte ich, so ähnlich wie Mowe das wohl gemacht hat, auch an ein separates Pflanzbecken und einen Bachlauf.
Bachlauf lieber mit einer separaten Pumpe betreiben oder zwischen Filter und Pflanzbecken?

Gruss, Nicole


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo,
wegen dem Filter schau mal in die Eigenbau-Ecke 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/85/

Immer schwer eine Summe zu nennen, aber ich denke mal so ab 500€ aufwärts, je nachdem was du machen möchtest.

Mit der Wasserversorgung des Pflanzenfilters/Bachlaufs ist es egal.


----------



## sternhausen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Uwe 
Könntest du mir die 2000-3000 Euro Unterhaltskosten für einen 30m³ Koiteich etwas genauer aufschlüsseln?
Würde mich sehr interessieren.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Wir gehen mal vom Idealfall aus. Natürlich mit Koibesatz.

-Pumpen
-UVC / Ozon
-Wasser
-Belüftung
-Futter
-Medis/Vorsorge
-Filter/Filtermedien (bei Vlies/Papierfilter laufende Kosten usw.)

Idelfall bedeutet aber auch:
-Pro Stunde Wasser 1x durch den Filter
-10% Wasserwechsel die Woche !
-Keine Teichsticks aus dem Baumarkt
-Koi Vorsorge Untersuchungen


Was ich damit meine ist, das man vom Extremfall ausgehen sollte und das Budget dementsprechend einplanen muss.

Es geht auch bestimmt für viel weniger. Aber bei Kois sollte man keine Kompromisse eingehen denke ich.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hi
da liegt uwe gar nicht verkehrt.
@sternhausen
aber mal ne frage mein dicker. 
du wirst doch jetzt nicht umschwenken wollen oder?


----------



## baumr (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo SamureiIch muß immer wieder staunen, wie ein "Neuling" mit Kosten und vielleicht etwas übertriebenen Details verunsichert wird. Klar kann man von den Erfahrungen anderer lernen, aber* man solte versuchen auch eigene Erfahrungen zu machen. 3000 Euro sind wohl im Bereich der Fabel für jährliche Unterhaltungskosten.* Ich erfreue mich an meinem Teich seit ca. 8 Jahren und würde die Kosten im Schnitt auf knapp 1000 Euro pro Jahr beziffern.Schau Dir einfach mal meinen Teich an

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=528&userid=

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hast du einen Koiteich ??? Eher einen Gartenteich, da ist das nun mal anders. Und bei Nicole ist es durch die steilen Wände nun mal kein Gartenteich mehr, bzw. kein Gartenteich mehr möglich.

Und.... wir wollen keinen verunsichern. Nur die Realität ist nun mal fakt.

Aber sehr schön dein Teich


----------



## baumr (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hi Uwe
Wenn man 15 Koi, teils auch aus eigener Nachzucht selektiert, als Koiteich bezeichnen kann, dann ist es ein Koiteich. Auf jeden Fall ist es mehr als Teichplanung.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Du hast recht Rolf. Das ist schon sehr extrem. Aber Koiteich bleibt Koiteich und Gartenteich bleibt Gartenteich.
Nur wenn man einen Koi in einen Teich setzt ist es noch lange kein Koiteich  
Also rein aus den baulichen Aspekten her gesehen.

Aber ich denke das ist ein bisschen OffTopic


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hi rolf


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hallo SamureiIch muß immer wieder staunen, wie ein "Neuling" mit Kosten und vielleicht etwas übertriebenen Details verunsichert wird. Klar kann man von den Erfahrungen anderer lernen, aber* man solte versuchen auch eigene Erfahrungen zu machen.



ich weis ja nicht wo du deine kois her hast.

von meiner bande sind schon 3jährige dabei die in diesem jahr die 60cm länge knacken werden. 

kann es sein, das meine kois die besseren umstände  im teich haben wie deine?
dann würde ich ihnen ja auch die besseren lebensumstände bieten als du?

was für ne länge haben denn deine 8 jährigen? 

wenn wir hier von 2000-3000€ sprechen ist das realistisch bei einer guten artgerechten haltung.

alles andere sind einbußungen auf kosten des fisches!


----------



## juergen-b (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hallo rolf,

möglicherweise ist auch noch ein kleiner unterschied in den unterhaltungskosten ob du von deinen15 000l sprichst oder samurai von 60 000l


----------



## mowe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Bei den Ausführungen ist mir nie klar, reden wir über ein Aquarium was im Garten  eingebuddelt wird oder über eine Teich mit Karpfen auch wenn die Koi genannt werden.
Wenn ich einen Teich anlege habe ich einige grundsätzliche Parameter zu beachten:
Größe des Teiches, Filter (gepumpt / Schwerkraft)  Pumpen, zusätzliche Technik - UV, Ozon ? usw.
Was kann ich beim Teichbau beeinflussen?
Sauerstoff einbringen - durch Teichoberflache, Bachlauf mit Wasserfall
Fremdstoffe entfernen - Skimmer, Bodenablauf und geeignete Teichströmung 
                                 Wasserwechsel bei kleinen Teichen
Arbeitsaufwand - Koi werden alt und mit 65 Jahren will ich einen Filter den auch meine Frau oder zur Not der Nachbar versorgen kann. Beispiel im Urlaub
Jetzt noch ein paar Worte zum Idealfall.
Was bedeutet es in einer Stunde 85m3 durch den Filter jagen. Unsere Stadtwerke würden blass vor Neid!  Wir alle lieben die Natur also bitte nur unterstützen und nicht vergewaltigen. Wasserwechsel ist sicherlich gut, aber wenn ich groß genug planen kann hilft mir das auch. Alles was ich sonst noch machen kann ist Geld verschwenden. In Japan haben die Teiche auch keine Heizung, Ozonanlagen, Eiweißabschäumer usw. Also weniger ist mehr.


----------



## juergen-b (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*



> In Japan haben die Teiche auch keine Heizung, Ozonanlagen, Eiweißabschäumer usw. Also weniger ist mehr.



nö, haben sie nicht ......... nur haben sie alle ca. 2 stunden ihr kpl. wasser durch den zul und ablauf gewechselt.

mache argumente sind richtig


----------



## sternhausen (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo zusammen
meiner Meinung nach sind diese 2000- 3000 Euro Unterhaltkosten übertrieben.
Welche Pumpe hast du das du 60000 Liter in einer Stunde durch den Filter jagen kannst. Bei dieser Leistung hast du keinen Teich mehr sondern ein Fließgewässer.
Ich habe in Japan schon einige Koizuchtteiche gesehen und da ist nichts mit alle 2 Stunden Wasseraustausch im gesamten Teich durch Zu und Abfluss.
Wenn du dir die  Freilandteiche in Japan anschaust dann würdest du im ersten Moment nicht einmal reingreifen so trübe ist das Wasser.
Welcher normale Filter wird mit 60 000 Liter in der Stunde fertig, da kann ich mir schon vorstellen das jede Woche 10% Wasserwechsel notwendig sind.
Ich finde  es absolut nicht richtig einen Teichneuling mit solchen Übertreibungen zu verunsichern.
Das man diese Menge Geld jedes Jahr verpulvern kann ist schon klar aber sicher nicht die Norm und auch nicht notwendig.
Ich will hier sicher niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber Leute verunsichert mit solch Übertreibungen keinen Neuling.
Manchmal  hat man wirklich den Eindruck das Menschen mit solchen Summen prahlen wollen und gar nicht merken wie lächerlich sich eigentlich machen.
Es gibt sicher einige die Koiteiche haben wie aus dem Bilderbuch und bei denen schwimmt auch ein kleines Vermögen im Teich, aber das sind die, die über Geld gar nicht reden wollen und auch nicht damit prahlen.
Es gibt aber auch welche bei denen wohnen die Kois besser wie sie selbst und das sind meistens die, die auch noch stolz darauf sind.
Also Leute nichts für ungut, aber bleibt am Boden und verunsichert keine Teichneulinge.
So und jetzt dürft ihr mich hängen 
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Um das hier mal zu beenden, führt ja eh ins nichts. Es werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. 

*Die einen so, die anderen so*, man merkt ja das es wohl nur Schwarz und Weiss gibt, lassen wir das lieber.

@Samurai
Wir wollen dir keine Angst machen, aber du siehst das da einiges auf dich zu kommt, ob nun 1000€ oder gar 3000€ liegt an dir.
Ich glaube mal, der Denkanstoß ist gelungen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hi sternhausen



> So und jetzt dürft ihr mich hängen



hängen? schlimmer, jetzt gibts was auf die mütze  

ne, natürlich nicht, wir hatten ja schon mal das vergnügen und sind jetzt dicke freunde 



> meiner Meinung nach sind diese 2000- 3000 Euro Unterhaltkosten übertrieben.



sind sie nicht. 
ich hatte allein im letzte jahr über 800€ stromkosten nur für meine pumpe (keine rohrpumpe) ohne uv, beleuchtung usw..
wasserkosten lagen bei 500€.
futter usw. nicht mitgerechnet und ich habe keine 60m³.



> Ich habe in Japan schon einige Koizuchtteiche gesehen und da ist nichts mit alle 2 Stunden Wasseraustausch im gesamten Teich durch Zu und Abfluss.


die ich kenne sind dafür aber recht groß und fangen dadurch ne menge auf.


> Welche Pumpe hast du das du 60000 Liter in einer Stunde durch den Filter jagen kannst. Bei dieser Leistung hast du keinen Teich mehr sondern ein Fließgewässer.




ja da geht was. 

viele haben rohrpumpen, die fördern 30000ltr und brauchne keine 200watt.
durch den Biofilter kannst nu natürlich keine 60m³ wasser jagen. deshalb werden die Biofilter über einen bypass gespeist. bei der schmutzfilterung werden gern trommel- und fliesfilter eingestzt, die gibts in verschieden größen und schaffen auch 100m³, sind aber leider sehr teuer.
bei mir gehen zb. 3 bypässe direkt von meiner tf-kammer ab, sonst würde mein 110er auslauf überlaufen.



> Ich will hier sicher niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber Leute verunsichert mit solch Übertreibungen keinen Neuling.
> Manchmal hat man wirklich den Eindruck das Menschen mit solchen Summen prahlen wollen und gar nicht merken wie lächerlich sich eigentlich machen.



da ist nix übertrieben, das ist so und wenn man über solche summen spricht,
dann ist das realität und keine prahlerei. eigentlich sollte man sich da doch er schämen, wenn mein vater wüßte was mir das ganze schon gekostet hat,
würde er mich sicher enterben.

so und jetzt setze ich noch einen drauf. 

es ist es auch sinnvoll
ein karantäne-becken zu haben. wieder zusätzliche kosten 
da kannst du gerne mal den rainer thanner fragen, der kann dir da ne menge erzählen.

fazit
du mußt dich noch bei den typischen koiteichen ein wenig belesen. 
aber dafür kann ich dir das wasser bei naturteichen nicht reichen. 

ich denke jetzt sind wir uns wieder einig, oder?


----------



## Maja33 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Die Auflistung der einzelnen "Stromfresser" war schon ganz nützlich, aber leider ohne die dabei verschlungene Wattzahl.

Vielleicht könnte jemand, der seinen Koiteich erfolgreich betreibt einmal "die Karten offenlegen" und alle Stromabnehmer mit ihrer Wattzahl benennen.

Dann könnte man sich in etwa einmal ausrechnen was ungefähr an Stromkosten anfällt. 200 €/Monat kommt mir nämlich auch sehr hoch vor.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Die 200€/Monat sind doch nicht nur Strom. Das wäre heftig


----------



## samurai (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Die Idee von Sabine finde ich garnicht schlecht. Ich bin ja noch am Anfang der Planung, da ist es ja ev. noch möglich die zukünftig laufenden Kosten so gering wie möglich zu halten.
Hab mich wieder etwas "weiergebildet" in Sachen Teichbau und Filterbau. Werde wohl auf alle Fälle mit Bodenablauf Skimmer unf Filter auf Schwerkraft planen, und einen Filter selbst bauen. Hab nur leider von den ganzen Filtermedien und den Begriffen noch recht wenig Ahnung.
Was die Ümwälzung des gesamten Volumens pro Stunde angeht hab ich nun auch andere meinungen gehört. Grobfilterung so schnell und so viel wie möglich durch ist wohl o.k., aber das gilt nicht für den Biofilter.
Hab mir nun überlegt. Kann ich so einen Schmutzfilter/vorfilter bauen, dann einen teil von da aus in einen Biofilter und den anderen teil in meinen Pflanzenfilter weiterleiten. Dann hätte doch der Biofilter durch geringere Durchflussmenge mehr Zeit zu reinigen und der Pflanzfilter reinigt den Rest.
Hab so "Selbstbauten" mit Regentonne gesehen. ist das empfehlenswert oder habt Ihr bessere Lösungsvorschläge für mich.
Noch eine Frage. Kann ich den Teich auch erstmal über Winter ohne Filter betreiben, da unsere Fische ja aus dem alten teich rausmüssen. Die kommen jetzt erstmal in einen "Pool", aber da ich nichts überstürzen möchte beim Bau weiss ich nicht genau, ob wir den Teich so komplett mit Filterselbstbau und allem drum und dran noch vor Winter fertig bekommen.

Vielen Dank für Eure tolle Mithilfe, mit Eurer Unterstzüng wird´s bestimmt was.

Nicole


----------



## sternhausen (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Jürgen
Das es extrem Koiteichbetreiber auch gibt habe ich ja bereits geschrieben.
Aber die Mehrheit hier im Forum betreibt dieses Hobby sicher nicht so extrem und ist wahrscheinlich mit seinem Koiteich glücklicher als so mancher der diese wunderbaren Fische benutzt  um seine Potenz zu beweisen müssen.
Das es Filter und Pumpen in diversen Großenordnungen gibt ist unbestritten.
Nur die meisten benutzen Eigenbaufilter, was auch volkommen in Ordnung ist.
Nur mit 3 hintereinander gestellten Regentonnen bist du sicher von solchen Phantasiefilterleistungen weit weg.
Und eine Rohrpumpe die 30 000l bei nicht mal 200 Watt liefert wird auch keine hunderte von Euros an Stromkosten verbrauchen.
Diese Liste könnte man unendlich weiterführen.
Fakt ist aber das dieser Thread von einem Teichneuling ausgegangen ist der einen ganz normalen Koiteich bauen will.
Deshalb sollte man den nicht verunsichern in dem man ihm erzählt was es alles gibt und wieviel man in einen Koiteich stecken kann.
Vielmehr sollte man den Teichneuling aufklären was zum Betrieb eines normalen Durchschnittskoiteiches nötig ist.
Übrigens Jürgen gibt es von deinem Teich irgendwo Bilder zu sehen?
Dein Teich würde mich sehr interessieren, zumal dein Avatorbild sehr vielversprechend aussieht.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Maja33 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Die 200€/Monat sind doch nicht nur Strom. Das wäre heftig



Da die Energiekosten wohl der Hauptbrocken sind, habe ich dies einmal heraus gegriffen. Bis zu 3000 € im Jahr ist sicher noch etwas Spielraum  

Es wäre sicher interessant für die "Koiteichneulinge" einmal zu wissen was auf sie zukommt. Uns eingeschlossen, denn wir planen für nächstes Jahr auch einen größeren Teich, wenn möglich mit Koi und hatten uns bisher mehr Gedanken um die Baukosten, als um die Unterhaltungskosten gemacht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht schlecht. Leider kann ich im Moment keine Daten liefern, hab ja keinen Teich  

Aber es gibt nicht viele User, die einen reinen Koiteich haben.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> als so mancher der diese wunderbaren Fische benutzt  um seine Potenz zu beweisen müssen.



   

Also diese Art von Beweisführung fände ich eher unlogisch. Kannst Du mal erlären, wie man das eine vom anderen ableiten kann ? Das würde mich jetzt echt interessieren. 

Ohne jemandem zu Nahe treten zu wollen... Du hast Recht, einige Koi - Halter sind in der Tat mit dem Einsatz für die Fische schon etwas :crazy  .  
Aber wer teure Koi hält, der investiert dann eben auch das passende Kleingeld noch um die auch optimal zu halten. 

Sicher kann man Koi auch in weniger technisierten Teichen halten ! 
Nur oft kommt zu der wenigen Technik, dann auch noch ein viel zu kleiner Teich dazu. Da hinkt einfach Dein Vergleich mit den japanischen Zuchtteichen die Du gesehen hast. Da geht es auch nicht unbedingt um eine Jahrelange Artgerechte Haltung, sondern wohl meist eher um die Vermehrung und Selektion von relativ jungen Koi. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel ! 

Persönlich würde ich mir wünschen, das alle die Tiere halten ein bisschen mehr  von den :crazy  Koihaltern hätten. Ich find der Nachteil eines Goldfisches ist echt das man für 49 cent schon einen neuen bekommt. Ich glaub wenn die teurer wären würde mancher seinen Teichbau anders gestalten. 

Deswegen find ich es auch überhaupt nicht verwerflich und verunsichernd hier auf das optimum für Tierhaltung hinzuweisen. In der Praxis werden doch dann eh jede Menge Abstriche davon gemacht.

Vom Tenor bin ich durchaus Deiner Meinung, das man Koi auch in weniger technisierten Teichen halten kann, nur sollte dann die Teichgröße pro ausgewachsenem Tier eben deutlich höher sein. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## mowe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo!
Da mir Utzoff etwas deprimiert vor kam, habe ich seine Aussage mit Kosten von 1000€ bisl 3000€ untersucht.
Ich gehe mal von meiner Situation aus.
Betriebskosten für 85m3 Teich pro Jahr.
Strom - 732,69€
1. Sequence  Bachlauf         242Watt  x 24 x 365 Tage x 0,17€   = 360,39 €
2. Aquamax   Teichströmung  175Watt x 24 x 365 Tage x 0,17€   = 260,61 €
3. Luftpumpe   Filter              75 Watt x 24 x 365 Tage x 0,17€   = 111,69 €

Wasser - 1238,40€
Verdunstung im Sommer 60m2 Fläche ca. 2 - 4m3 / Woche  mittel 3m3
Wechsel  10% im Monat  8,5m3 x 12 = 102m3
Kosten - 156m3 + 102m3 = 258m3 x 4,80€  
(Für die Verdunstungsformel muss ich noch einmal studieren)

Futter- 240€  für 13 Koi  20-50cm.

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe entstehen Kosten pro Jahr von 2211€.

D.h. Utzoff lag durchaus im Rahmen. Hatte ich vorher nicht so gesehen. 

Jetzt obliegt es jedem, diese Kosten zu minimieren. Z.B. in den 4 Winternonaten ist bei mir der Filter, Bachlauf und "Teichströmung" ausgeschaltet. Die 13 Koi`s kommen ohne Futter über den Winter ab ca. 8 Grad Wassertemperatur. Das praktiziere ich seit 4 Jahre. Alle Koi`s haben das schadlos überlebt, wachsen ohne Ende und laichen in diesem Jahr. Brunnenwasser wenn geeignet und vorhanden (Achtung kein Regenwasser nehmen). Habe mir im Eigenbau einen elektr. Fühler mit automatischer Teichbefüllung gebaut. 

Noch ein Wort zum Filter. Hier hat man die Möglichkeit eine Menge Kosten und Fehler zu produzieren. Ich auch.  Alles was einem gesagt wird kann richtig oder falsch sein.
Man sollte sich vorab die "ERSTEN" wichtigen Fragen selbst beantworten:
- Soll die Filteranlage gepumpt oder über Schwerkraft betrieben werden,  
- Wie hoch dürfen die Betriebskosten sein, was will ich erreichen,
- Welche Zeit / Arbeitsaufwand (Filterpflege) will ich in den nächsten  Jahren  investieren.
Und ganz wichtig vorher planen, ist wie beim Hausbau. Nach dem Einzug stellt man fest das hätte man noch ....  also planen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Ich bin/war nicht deprimiert. Ist doch Prima, so etwas mal ans Licht zu bringen  
Danke für deine Aufstellung. 
Obwohl man die, wie du auch geschrieben hast, nach unten Korrigieren muss. Aber dazu kommt wieder eine UVC (hat ja fast jeder), ich denke bei 85m³ sollten es schon min. 130 Watt sein.
Und es kommt noch etwas dazu wenn man noch mehr Wasser umwälzen will.

Ich denke wir können es hier so stehen lassen. Also 1000€ sollte Nicole aber schon einlanen im Jahr. Oder ist das auch noch zuviel ?


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Tierarzt / Medikament Kosten ... sollte man anteilig auch noch dazu zählen, ebenso wie Kosten für das Messen der Wasserwerte und dann muss man natuerlich die ganze Technik eigentlich Jahr für Jahr abschreiben, und die Kosten dafür auch mit ins Feld führen. Wenn man es denn ganz genau machen will. 
Ein Teich mit (großen ) Fischen ist eben keine ganz preiswerte Sache. 

Wolf


----------



## samurai (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo alle zusammen,

jetzt muss ich auch nochmal etwas dazu sagen.
Mir ist schon klar, dass die Koihaltung und so ein Teich laufene Kosten produziert. Wir hatten (haben) ja nun auch schon einen Teich mit Filter, Pumpe, UV Lampe + Teichheizung!. Es ist auch völlig o.k. hier darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Kosten nicht unerheblich sind. 
 Also mir ist schon wichtig, dass es den Tieren gut geht ( 60000 Liter für 7 Kois und 2 Goldi+ zusätzliches Pflanzbecken sind glaube ich o.k.)

Verwirrt bin nur über die Frage, ob eine größerer teich mehr oder weniger gefiltert werden muss/sollte.

Einmal heisst es, die teiche in japan sind mit weniger Technik ausgestattet, aber ja viel größer, dann aber wiederum werden kosten eines "kleineren" teiches auf meine 60m3 hochgerechnet.

Könnte mir bitte jemand einen Kosten - und Nutzen angemessen Vorschlag bzgl. der Filterung unter den o.g. Bedingen machen.
Könnten die Fische im Teich ohne Filterung überwintern??

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe


----------



## samurai (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

 Als ich den letzten Beitrag schrieb hatte ich die supertolle Aufstellung von Mowe noch nicht gesehen.
Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hi 
sorry das ich noch mal quer schießen muß, aber sternhauesn hat mich angesprochen und ich schulde ihm noch eine antwort 
(pass aber zum thema).



> Das es extrem Koiteichbetreiber auch gibt habe ich ja bereits geschrieben.
> Aber die Mehrheit hier im Forum betreibt dieses Hobby sicher nicht so extrem und ist wahrscheinlich mit seinem



dein wissen in koiteich ist leider recht mager.
ich gebe dir jetzt mal nen *einfachen *crashkurs in "extremer koiteich"
es gibt koiteiche die sind mit einer automatischen steuerung ausgerüstet, die alles überwacht. temperatur,o², ph, redoxwerte usw.
fällt die temperatur, wird automtisch geheizt.
fällt der O² gehalt zb. unter 100% wird reiner sauerstoff zu geschaltet.
schlechte redoxwerte werden automatisch mit ozonreaktoren ausgeglichen
und klemmt es doch mal wirst du automatisch auf deinem handy angerufen.

das würde ich als extrem durch gehen lassen, nicht unsere simple koiteiche.



> Koiteich glücklicher als so mancher der diese wunderbaren Fische benutzt um seine Potenz zu beweisen müssen.


:crazy :crazy :crazy  du bereitest mir so langsam ein wenig sorgen. 

es gibt bei uns dutschen sicherlich welche die ihre potenz mit einem sportwagen etwas aufstocken möchten (ich habe keinen).
aber mit nen koiteich?
alleine schon die idee lässt bei mir nur den rückschluss zu, das alleine solche gedanken nur bei eigener betroffenheit stattfinden kann. 



> Nur mit 3 hintereinander gestellten Regentonnen bist du sicher von solchen Phantasiefilterleistungen weit weg.



du hast es nicht verstanden.
ich habe ein 30000ltr pumpe angeschlossen. diese speist meine tf mit voller leistung. das saubere wasser (40µm-filterung) läuft dann getrennt einmal mit ca.7000ltr in meine hel-xkammer, eine zweite leitung leitet 7m³ wasser in meinen pf und eine 3 mit 8m³ in den abschäumer.
der restliche saubere wasser geht ohne umwege zurück in den teich.
bei koiteichen nennt mann sowas bypass-schaltung.

deshalb bin von der phantasiefilterleistungen nicht weit weg, sondern ganz nah. so läuft es nämlich jetzt schon ein paar monate bei mir.



> Vielmehr sollte man den Teichneuling aufklären was zum Betrieb eines normalen Durchschnittskoiteiches nötig ist.


stimmt. nur was ist normal und was nicht.
bei gutem fischbesatz brauchst du ne gute filteranlage, weil sonst deine pf
größer wie der teich selbst werden würde. bei wenigen natürlich nicht usw.



> Übrigens Jürgen gibt es von deinem Teich irgendwo Bilder zu sehen?



hmm...könnte ich schon...aber ich setze ungern bilder von meinem teich und kois für deine potenzsteigerung hier herein. 

geh da lieber mal in deine apotheke und hol dir ein koiagra.   

(ich hoffe du hast deinen humor nicht verloren)


----------



## Plätscher (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*



> es gibt bei uns dutschen sicherlich welche die ihre potenz mit einem sportwagen etwas aufstocken möchten (ich habe keinen).
> aber mit nen koiteich?



Hallo,

ersetze "Potenz" mit "Statussymbol", dann stimmt es leider. Durch die ganzen einschlägigen Gartensendungen -zeitungen usw., wird doch den Leuten eingetrichtert das der Koiteich der "Mercedes" unter den Teichen ist. 
Also werden normale Gartenteiche gebaut und dann Kois hineingesetzt. Machen die Fachleute der obigen Magazine ja nicht anders und beim Nachbarn funktioniert es ja auch. 

Was glaubst du wie oft ich schon gehört habe "in deinem Teich würden sich Kois supergut machen" und sie nicht verstehen warum ich das nicht will. Abgesehen davon das es gar nicht geht.

Also ich meine soweit ist das gar nicht hergeholt.


----------



## Jürgen W (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Möwe
ich bin etwas verunsichert da ich mit Kois bisher keine Ahnung habe.
Sie schreiben:


> Achtung kein Regenwasser nehmen


was aber soll ich mit den Kois machen wenn es Wochenlang Regnet
kommt dann eine Plane über den Teich oder die Kois in ein anderes Becken?
Gruß Jürgen aus Mülheim


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Jürgen,
wir pflegen hier ein einfaches "Du"  

Mit dem Regenwasser ist gemeint, dass man es nicht vom Dach direkt in den Teich leiten sollte. Da sich nach langen Trockenperioden viele Schadstoffe auf dem Dach ablagern und die dann in den Teich gespült würden. Abgestandenes Regenwasser kann man sehr wohl nehmen.

Und damit sind wir wieder beim Thema, die *echten* Koifreaks (dazu zähle ich mich aber nicht) würden niemals Regen in den Koiteich leiten. Viel zu Wertvoll die kleinen ********rchen.


----------



## Jürgen W (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Danke Uwe 
jetzt bin ich beruhigt
das ich nichts verkehrt gemacht habe an meinen Teich
Gruß Jürgen aus Mülheim


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hi
@jürgen


> ersetze "Potenz" mit "Statussymbol", dann stimmt es leider. Durch die ganzen einschlägigen Gartensendungen -zeitungen usw., wird doch den Leuten eingetrichtert das der Koiteich der "Mercedes" unter den Teichen ist.
> Also werden normale Gartenteiche gebaut und dann Kois hineingesetzt. Machen die Fachleute der obigen Magazine ja nicht anders und beim Nachbarn funktioniert es ja auch.



wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich noch nie so eine sendung gesehen. 
bin halt auch nur am arbeiten.:? 

aber ist der koiteich der mercedes unter den teichen?
ich weiß nicht.... liegt das wohl nicht ehr beim betrachter selbst.
sicherlich sind koiteich-besitzer gegenüber den gartenteich-besitzer mit der technik nen sprung voraus, aber auch nur weils oft manchmal nicht anders geht.

man sollte das ganze dann aber positiv sehen, weil der ein oder andere hier daraus profitieren kann.


----------



## sternhausen (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo jürgen
Bist du sicher das du Bilder hast? 
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hi sternhausen
und du keine apotheke.


----------



## Maja33 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Vielen Dank für die genaue Aufstellung der Kosten. Wenigstens jemand der sich die Mühe gemacht hat und nicht nur große Reden schwingt und streitet...

Also der Bachlauf wird mal direkt gestrichen  . Ich muß aber sagen, dass ich im Endeffekt doch erstaunt bin, was an Strom- und Wasserkosten auf uns zukäme. Zum Glück weiß ich es vorher und kann danach die monatlichen Abschläge an unseren Stromversorger erhöhen   Als wir damals unser 2-m-Aquarium aufstellten, 30 Grad: Diskus, oben offen, mit HQL-Lampen hatte ich mir darum leider keine Gedanken gemacht:shock


----------



## samurai (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo,

ist ja eine erstaunlich rege Beteilgung zu verbuchen hier.
Leider hilft mir das gerade nicht so sehr viel weiter. 
Wäre nett, wenn nach gelösten Potenz- Apotheken- und Bilderproblemen jemand eine Antwort/meinung zu meiner letzten Frage hätte. 

Ich bin nun über die laufenden Kosten aufgeklärt. Nun versuche ich meinen Teich etwas weiter zu planen, so dass die Koi´s nachher einen optimal Lebensraum haben. Ich möchte so planen, dass ich so wenig wie sein muss aber so viel wie nötig ist an stromfressender Technik verbaue.
Also liebe Teichexperten, wenn nun mein 60m3 "Loch im Garten" Eures wäre, was würdet Ihr tun, um einen schönen Koiteich daraus zu machen.

Und: können die Kois´über winter in diesen teich, wenn noch keine Technik drin ist. ( Außer ev. unser derzeitiger Bestand an Filter und Pumpe aus dem jetzigen teich??


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Samurai, 

das Einsetzen in einen neuen Teich mit nicht eingefahrener Filtertechnik zum Jahresende hin ist immer ein Problem, wenn es eben geht würde ich erst zum Frühjahr umsetzen. 
Kommt halt ein bisschen darauf an, wie lange Du noch brauchst bis Wasser drin ist, aber bis sich da dann die entsprechenden Bakterien gebildet haben dauert ja auch etliche Wochen.

Vielen Dank das Du so hartnäckig nachfragst ! 

Liebe Grüße
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Nicole,
Sorry das wir deinen Thread mißbraucht haben  

Zuerst einmal hat Wolf recht, ist nicht ganz so einfach mit der Umsetzerei der Fische.
Wann meinst du denn, bist du soweit ? Also mit Wasser im Teich, Pflanzen usw. ?

Ich denke du musst dieses Jahr nicht mehr die passende Filteranlage aufstellen, bis das alles eingelaufen ist, liegt Schnee.
Also kannst du bis dahin die alte Anlage nutzen, für den Winter solltest du darauf achten, dass einige stellen im Teich Eisfrei bleiben.

Ich würde noch versuchen ordentlich Pflanzen zu setzen, auch Unterwasserpflanzen, die alte Anlage installieren, einige Wochen warten, Wasserwerte beobachten und dann die Fische umsetzen. Die müssen ja aus dem anderen Teich raus, oder ?

@all: Kann man das so machen, als Sofortmaßnahme ?


----------



## samurai (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Uwe und Wolf,

Danke vielmals, dass wir wieder beim thema sind.
Ja die Fische müssen jetzt raus. Die kommen jetzt erstmal in einen Pool, da können Sie aber nicht überwintern.
Wir haben uns nun überlegt den teich zu planen, wie er mal werden soll.
Dann Vlies und Folie Und die verrohrung in den teich rein. Also Bodenablauf und Skimmer soweit einbauen für den neuen Filter (aber noch nicht anschließen).
Alten Filter mit Pumpe an/in den teich und so die Kois über Winter bringen.
Im nächsten jahr dann den Filter bauen und anschließen.
Ich hab keine Idee wo unsere Koi sonst überwintern könnten.
Was halt auch noch nicht genau wie der Filter werden soll. Muss ja alles richtig geplant werden, wenn die Abläufe schon gemacht erden müssen.
Weiss nicht, ob wir einen Teil vom tecih abmauern und als Filter bauen sollen, oder lieber die Regentonnenversion.
Abmauern und Betonieren hört sich für mich nach mehr Arbeit und mehr Geld an. Was ist hier der Vor-nachteil.
Gibt es eine bestimmte Reihenfolge in der Filter ( Vorfilter, Biofilter, Pflanzenfilter, Bachlauf angeordnet __ wein müssen. Also Vorfilter zuerst schon klar, aber dann.
Bach lauf seperat betreiben oder lieber ans __ Filtersystem? Ich brauch so oder so eine separate Pumpe für den bachlauf, oder??

Uwe, Du baust doch auch gerade Deinen neuen Teich, wie wird der filter bei Dir. So ein Bypass-System hört sich doch auch nicht schlecht an!

Gruss, Nicole


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Nicole,
schau dir mal die Teichfilter-Eigenbauecke an. Da gibt es eine Menge Infos und auch wie man es machen kann. Gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten. 
Ich mache das so:
2 Bodenabläufe und der Skimmer gehen in einen Siebfilter, von dort mit einer Pumpe in den Filter. Natürlich sind die Abläufe Regelbar.
Über ein Bypass leite ich einen Teil des Wassers was aus dem SiFi kommt durch die UVC und dann in den Filter.
Einen weiteren kleinen Bodenablauf (50er) nutze ich um mit einer extra Pumpe den Pflanzenfilter und den Bachlauf/Wasserfall zu versorgen, alles Absperrbar damit der Bachlauf im Winter abgestellt werden kann.
Der Pflanzenfilter ist Bestandteil vom Teich, aber abgetrennt damit die Kois nicht in den flachen Bereich schwimmen können. Davor ist der Teich nur 70-80 cm Tief um dort Seerosen einsetzen zu können (will mein Maus unbedingt haben), da ist dann auch der kleine Bodenablauf. 
Ansonsten ist der Tief durchgehend gleichtief (muss ich noch sehen wie tief ich komme)

OK ?


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hi


> Also liebe Teichexperten, wenn nun mein 60m3 "Loch im Garten" *Eures wäre, was würdet Ihr tun*, um einen schönen Koiteich daraus zu machen.



ich werde s bei meinem nächsten umbau so machen:
steile wände, den boden trichterförmig hin zu den beiden ba.
das hat den vorteil das schmutz und kot schnell aus dem system entfernt wird und man nicht hand anlegen muß.
allerdings werde ich meine sitzzonen beibehalten, ist nicht schlecht wenn man den teich auch zum baden nutzt. guckst du da
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/27488&d=1213096047
oben 2 skimmer, so das ich mit den bodenabläufen 4 110er rohre durch die folie in die filteranlage gehen, natürlich alle mit zugschieber zur regulierung.
die filteranlage bleibt ähnlich wie sie zur zeit ist.
trommelfilter, __ hel-x, uv,pf evtl noch bodenfilter und abschäumer mit ozon-zuschaltung.
die filteranlage wird 50cm unter der teichoberfläche liegen, damit ich genügend wasserdruck aufbauen kann um den tf mit wasser zu versorgen.
in der letzten kammer werden dann meine 2 30000ltr rohrpumpen das wasser gedimmt zurück in den teich pumpen. die anlage wird wie jetzt auch über bypässe geschaltet.
da mauern bei mir nicht in frage kommt, werde ich epdm folie verwenden,
falten werde ich mit den folienresten überkleben.
die pf wird zur hälfte am teichrand außen herum laufen (getrennt vom teich)
auf der anderen seite ist ein laufsteg und die terrasse. so sieht es alles nicht so kahl aus.
hab ich was vergessen? 

so werde ich es machen, vielleicht konnte ich damit den ein oder anderen etwas helfen.


----------



## juergen-b (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hallo zusammen,

sorry falls eine wiederholung bei meinem text ist - ich habe nur quergelesen  

ihr redet von kosten und umlaufleistungen .......... ok, hier mal kurz eingehakt.

- ich habe momentan zwei getrennte filtersysteme am laufen - mein altes und mein neues.

-- alt benötigt um 30 000l umlauf zu realisieren ca. 530W/h
-- neues benötigt für diese 30 000l umlauf genau 160W/h

was ich damit zum ausdruck bringen möchte ist daß eine vernünftige vorausschauende planung mehr bringt als am anfang sparen und das restliche leben draufzahlen.
*
Energieverbrauch an meinem teich momentan:*

-- umwälzung theoretisch ~48 500 l/h -- teichvolumen gesamt 40 000l


filter 1: 
- pumpe 15 00l/h     - 250W/h
- O² generator        - gemittelt 33W/h
- ozonerzeuger        - 4W/h (laufzeit  8std/tag)
- Uv - nie in betrieb - (36W/h)

filter 2 :
- pumpe 30 000l/h   - 160W/h
- Tf incl. spülung     - ~10W/h (laufzeit je h ~ 25sec.)
- Helixrad               - ~ 5W/h  (laufzeit je 2h - 5 min.)

filter 3 : (kleiner pflanzenfilter)
- pumpe 3 500l/h     - 50W/h

rechnen wir nun allgem. noch laufzeiten brunnenpumpe (wassernachfüllen/wechsel) hinzu  1,5std laufzeit und 3 000l förderung) = ~ 30W/h


*gesamt ergiebt sich somit ein energieverbrauch incl. wasserwechsel von ca. 542W/h =  ~ 13 kw/tag*
diese werte halbieren sich über die wintermonate auf ca. 50%

und diese werte stehen für einen optimal bewirtschafteteten teich - durch optimierung von filter 1 (steht noch aus) könnte dieser teich mit 10 kw/tag ohne weiteres auskommen.

kosten die in dieser rechnung nicht berücksichtigt wurden sind fischfutter, mögliche arzt und medikamentenkosten, wasserzusatzstoffe (benötige ich keine) auch nicht berücksichtigt sind heizkosten im winter welche, aber je nach eingestelltem wert (bei mir 6° erheblich variieren können und nicht zwingend notwendig sind.

ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hi jürgen


> - durch optimierung von filter 1 (steht noch aus) könnte dieser teich mit 10 kw/tag ohne weiteres auskommen



ich kenne ja da eine anlage ein bissi, was hast du denn vor (neugierigbin)?


----------



## juergen-b (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hy jürgen,



> was hast du denn vor (neugierigbin)?



spielen  

da der erste filter über spaltsieb läuft hab ich grundsätzlich eine hubhöhe von ca. 0,9m welche einer reinen energiesparumpe entgegensteht ........ wenn der winter lang und ruhig wird, baue ich mir vielleicht einen mini tf oder ein fliesfilter mit endlosband und erreiche dadurch ein schwerkraftsystem ohne hubhöhe.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo , 

Du solltest den Pool auf jeden Fall mit Teichwasser aus dem alten Teich befüllen und dann regelmäßig Teilwasserwechsel machen. 
In den neuen Teich so viel altes Wasser, wie Du im Pool hast und den alten filter die ganze zeit durchlaufen lassen. 

Nicht optimal, aber in Deiner Situation glaube ich findet sich keine bessere Lösung. 

Viel Erfolg 
Wolf


----------



## samurai (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

schonmal viele nützliche Tipps.
Jürgen-V das mit der Sitzkante ist ja genial, werde ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Du schreibst Mauern kommt nicht in Frage nur Folie. Gräbst Du dann neben dem Teich ein zweites Loch ,indem Du den Filter einbaust?
Kapiert ich nicht ganz, wie man das dann in mehrere Zonen abtrennt. Und ich muss doch dann auch ein  ganzes Eck Boden stehen lassen zwischen Teich und Filter, sonst hält das doch naher dem Wasserdruck nicht stand?.
Andere Frage, wenn ich Regentonnen einbuddele, wie kann ich die den dann später reinigen. Gibt´s da einen Trick.?

Gruß, Nicole


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*



			
				samurai schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Frage, wenn ich Regentonnen einbuddele, wie kann ich die den dann später reinigen. Gibt´s da einen Trick.?



Klar, 
indem du die Abläufe auch mit einbuddelst


----------



## samurai (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

und dann an den Abwasserkanal anschließen?
Hab jetzt nochmal etwas im www gestöbert, und hab was, finde ich, interessantes gefunden.
Biofilmreakto!!
Wer kennt das?, Was haltet Ihr davon?

LG, Nicole


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

hi



			
				samurai schrieb:
			
		

> Biofilmreakto!!
> Wer kennt das?, Was haltet Ihr davon?



den habe ich mir angeschaut und wollte es erst nicht glauben  

4meter 150er kg rohr mit kabelleerrohr gefüllt.
dieses rohr lief ein jahr mit dem vorhandenem filter(ohne animpfen mit bakterien   )
in diesem einem jahr hat sich die biologie in dem rohr aufgebaut.
der alte filter ist jetzt abgeschaltet und es läuft nur noch über das bio rohr.
wasserwerte top-selbstreinigend-wenig platzverbrauch.
eine gute vorabscheidung ist dafür aber das wichtigste.bei dem besichtigtem biofilmreaktor war ein eigenbau fliesfilter vorgeschaltet.

hätte ich nicht meinen guten filter-währe der biofilmreaktor bei mir eingebaut.


----------



## samurai (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo, hab mich lamge nicht gemeldet, Sorry. hatte Urlaub viel Arbeit und musste ein menge übelegen.
Ergebnis ist: Wir bauen keinen neuen Teich!!!Wir werden es wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen den teich so hinzubekommen, dass unsere Kois dort überwintern können und haben uns nun entschieden alles zu verkaufen.
Ev. widmen wir uns dem projekt in ein paar jahren nochmal, schade nur, dass unsere Fische nicht so lange warten können.
Kann mir jemnad helfen, bzw. Tips geben, wie und wo ich das ganz Teichzubehör inkl. Fische verkaufen kann.

Vielen Dank, Nicole


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Biete die Sachen doch erst einmal hier im Flohmarkt an 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/86/

Mach gute Bilder, dann klappt das schon.

Aber sehr schade das ihr euren Plan nicht verwirklichen könnt.


----------



## samurai (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen. Ich würde gerne mal von KOI-Erfahrenen einen ca. Wert für meine Fische inkl. Teichtechnik erfragen. Ich habe zwar so meine persönliche Vorstellung was mir das Zeug und die Fische Wert sind, aber akt. Marktpreise sind ja immer nochmal was anderes.
Ich habe anhand einer Tabelle versucht mal meine Fische einzuordnen. AM WE werde ich versuchen nochmal ein paar brauchbare Fotos zu machen.
Also ich möchte gerne folgendes verkaufen:
Kohaku ca. 45-50 cm
Hi Sanke ca. 55-60cm ( viel rot mit schwarzen und weißen Flecken)
Yamabuki Ogon mit einem roten Punkt mitten auf dem Kopf ca. 55-60 cm
Ginrin Sanke, viel weiß mit kleinen schwarzen Flecken am Kopt roter fleck glitzert ca. 35-40 cm
??? tote Grundfarbe mit schwarzen Flecken am Rücken rechts und links neben der Flosse ca. 25-30 cm
Yamabuki Ogon 30-35 cm
Sanke, Körper weiß mit kleinen schwarzen Fleck, Kopf komplett rot

Oase Biotec 10 ( Mehrkammerfilter), Oase Bitron 25( UV-Lampe), Oase Aquamax (Tauchpumpe), Oase Skimmer ( neu unbenutzt.

Wir haben vor 5,5 Jahren einen ca 9m Teich mito.g. Zubehör gebaut, seither sind auch die Fsiche bei uns. Die Fische wurden vor 5,5 Jahren als junge Fiche gekauft ( waren alle ziemlich klein). Lt. Händler alles Japankoi. Züchter, keine Ahnung??
Es fällt mir wirklich schwer das alles abzugeben.
Ich bitte um "erhliche" Angaben was man für o.g. verlangen kann.

Danke, Nicole

Ach: 3 Goldfische sind auch noch im Teich, einer davon lebt schon seit "Jahrhunderten" ( vom Schwiegervater geerbt) und der hat auch für einen Goldi eine beachtliche Größe, fast so groß wie die kleinsten Kois.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Nicole,
bei Kois aus privater Hand ist das immer so eine Sache   Mach mal schöne Bilder und biete sie mit VB an.

Hört sich aber sehr Vielversprechend an   Deiner Beschreibung nach würde ich sie alle nehmen, außer die Goldfische  
Leider habe ich im Moment keinen Teich  

Bei der Technik kannst du dich an E-Bay orientieren, also wie die Artikel dort versteigert werden


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo

hier wird so trefflich über Filter Fische und Strom diskuitiert  

da will ich meinen Finger in eine andere Wunde legen



			
				samurai schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> 1. Erkenntniss. Wir haben sehr harten und lehmigen Boden, also kann ich einen Folienteich auch bei Steilwänden bauen ohne betonieren zu müssen, richtig??
> ........





			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> 
> Zu deinen Fragen:
> 1. _*Richtig*_
> ...



*falsch !*   

zumindest leichtfertig dies so pauschal zu raten
ein Steilufer ohne Sicherung zu bauen ist Pfusch 

auch wenn es möglicherweise wieder heißt , 

ich sehe es zu verbissen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3358/?q=frostgare

Niemand baut ein Haus das *vielleicht* hält :crazy 

ohne eine fachgerechte Prüfung der Bodenverhältnisse ist gar kiene allgemein gültige Aussage möglich .
Ein Ringanker ist die Minimalvariante .

schönes WE


----------



## samurai (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Aber mittlerweile haben wir umgeplant, da wir den Teich in der Größe vor dem Winter relisiert bekommen.

1. Möglichkeit, alles verkaufen, Koi´s unf Technik
2. Möglichkeit. Unser Loch im garten wieder verkleinern auf ca 10.000L. Schräge Böschung Folie rein und vorhandene Technik benutzen. Aber 1. hab ich keine Ahnung, ob das Funktioniert.(Ausgehobenes Loch wieder zu verkleinern. 2 auch zeitproblem.

Vielleicht kannst Du mir einen Tipp bzgl. der teichverkleinerung geben.

Ach ja, unser "Loch" im garten haben wir jetzt schon über ein Jahr, hatt also viel Regen, Schnee und Sonner hinter sich. Kleiner Ecken von den Wänden sind ins innere des Lochs gerutscht.

Grüße, Nicole


----------



## samurai (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

ich meinte natürlich " vor dem Winter NICHT realisiert bekommen".

SORRY


----------



## samurai (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*

Ich bitte meine Tippfehler zu entschuldigen, bin auf der Arbeit und muss mich dann immer bisschen beeilen mit schreiben!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich ausgehoben, wie nun weiter???*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn es möglicherweise wieder heißt ,
> ich sehe es zu verbissen



Nee, warum ? Dafür ist doch das Forum da oder ?


----------

